# Hitch Craft: 3 Knots to Teach Your Kids



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pole Lashing
Trucker's Hitch
Waterman's Knot



> School your children in knot tying, and you'll build lasting connections. These basics are a cinch
> to learn.
> 
> Practice rope TLC. Never step on any line, which can damage the fibers. Keep all cordage away from oil, gas, and other petroleum-based products that can weaken it. And store ropes in a dry, dark, cool place-just keep an eye out for mildew.
> ...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Those are good to know. I've used them more than a few times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Hawgrider. I am weak in the knot department and have begun working on that.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yep knowledge of knots is a great thing. It's easy and cheap to practice. When you choose to learn a new one, practice it until you can tie it with your eyes closed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Loved the title.
Good info, thanks!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Hawgrider.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't forget The double half hitch..the Bolen and the Sheep Shank.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Don't forget The double half hitch..the Bolen and the Sheep Shank.


I use almost daily the double half hitch and the taut line hitch. They are my 2 favorite knots.

Double half hitch-









Taut line hitch-


----------



## AK Family (Feb 18, 2013)

The bowline and clove hitch are the first knots my kids learned. I've been working on boats a long time and it's amazing how many people can't tie these knots.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Still know and use many of the knots I learned in Boy Scouts, among lot of other great survival/prepping knowledge. Just last night on the ambulance I had to tie a clove hitch to restrain the arms of a combative head trauma patient. Other knots to include would be square knot, figure 8 knot and it's multiple iterations, timber hitch, and how to tie square, diagonal, sheer, and tripod lashings. With enough cord and supplies I could easily build and tie myself a shelter.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My kids are well versed in knot tying.
My most useful knots-

1. Half hitch (and double half hitch)
2. Bowline
3. Sheepshank
4. Clove hitch
5. Bimini twist
6. Improved cinch knot (fisherman's knot)
7. Surgeon's knot
8. Slip knot
9. The Uni-Knot system (mostly for fishing)

Know these knots!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Guns, ammo, knives, these are easy to talk about, because they are "sexy" subjects, but the meat and potatoes subjects are just as important. What good is a $1500 rifle, if you can't lash together a shelter to keep you out of the rain?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Great thread and let's not only talk about what the knots are but how they are used. One of the least understood aspects of tying a knot is "How do you break it apart after it has been put under tension or gotten rain/water soaked. There is a method to undo a well made knot. To not understand this can lead to the cutting of your rope and cord stock and that could be a hard to come by resource.

Love the thread and here's my contribution: 
Wireman's knot used to put a loop mid-line and used as a tensioning point for a rope bridge. Other knots can be used but this one breaks down easiest after the extreme tension placed on it after making a rope bridge:









Sword Of Survival: Knot Tying- Part 8


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The bowline and the square knot are must knows-


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread needs a BUMP! Thanks Hawgrider


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

AK Family said:


> The bowline and clove hitch are the first knots my kids learned. I've been working on boats a long time and it's amazing how many people can't tie these knots.


I used to climb on a bowline, then I saw how loose it becomes when not under tension! nice knot to use if you fall on a lead, it doesnt get super tight like a figure eight does when it takes a fall! I used to teach dozens of knots on a daily basis when I was a climbing instructor, A basic knots book stays in my BOB, never know when you need to tie something fancy!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know where the author came up with his list , but BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT KNOT FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW is the bowline. You need to practice it to where you can tie it behind your back. My dad taught me the bowline when I was five years old.

Any sailor knows this. It can literally be used to tie anything together and HOLD. A good example of this is when one ship is tying a line to connect to another ship's line, for towing, it is two bowlines that are used. 

Plus of all knots in the world, this is one knot that will never jam tight on you. No matter how tight it is pulled, it releases easily when you are ready. 

period


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

A must know is what certain knots are used for. How to tie 2 different pieces of rope together, What a "Prusik" is for and etc...

I went to the assault climbers course at Camp Lejuene and Ft. Dawson WV. 2 weeks at each. We did more than climb, we rigged hauling systems that gave a mechanical advantage to you. We rappelled. We used ascenders. We climbed. We used fixed rope installations. It was a detailed school, I could only tie my shoes when I got there, I left with tying 21 knots blindfolded.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Square knot was the first one my boys learned followed quickly by the bowline. The bowline and taut line hitch are my favorites above all others. The square knot probably gets the most use from me though.

-Infidel


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Great thread and let's not only talk about what the knots are but how they are used. One of the least understood aspects of tying a knot is "How do you break it apart after it has been put under tension or gotten rain/water soaked. There is a method to undo a well made knot. To not understand this can lead to the cutting of your rope and cord stock and that could be a hard to come by resource.
> 
> Love the thread and here's my contribution:
> Wireman's knot used to put a loop mid-line and used as a tensioning point for a rope bridge. Other knots can be used but this one breaks down easiest after the extreme tension placed on it after making a rope bridge:
> ...


Pushing the opposing ends of rope into the knot is a good way to get knots undone, i have taken really big falls where i thought i would never get the knot undone, but with a little massaging and pushing the ends into the knot, it comes apart quite easily!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good book! $10

Basic Illustrated Knots For The Outdoors Book by Cliff Jacobson | Trade Paperback | chapters.indigo.ca


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I don't know where the author came up with his list , but BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT KNOT FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW is the bowline. You need to practice it to where you can tie it behind your back. My dad taught me the bowline when I was five years old.
> 
> Any sailor knows this. It can literally be used to tie anything together and HOLD. A good example of this is when one ship is tying a line to connect to another ship's line, for towing, it is two bowlines that are used.
> 
> ...


Remember too, the bowline is one of very few knots that retain 100% of the rope's breaking strength.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Remember too, the bowline is one of very few knots that retain 100% of the rope's breaking strength.


figure eight follow through is the strongest, figure eight follow through breaks at 75-80% of ropes full strenth, Bowline is actually slightly weaker @ 70-75%!

I guess you could call it 100%, Cause I wouldnt want to experience a fall that would exert 100% load on the rope!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Double or triple fishermans, for connecting two different sizes of rope. Square knot for two the same size. Prusik for a safety on rappel. Munter hitch for your tying off knot, on rappel. Swiss seat, don't know if that counts. Directional figure eights for retrievable rappel. Bowline on a bight. All very useful. And safety knots. Once you have secured your primary knot. use half hitches or overhands to secure it. Dress it down as well


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I don't know where the author came up with his list , but BY FAR THE MOST IMPORTANT KNOT FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW is the bowline. You need to practice it to where you can tie it behind your back. My dad taught me the bowline when I was five years old.
> 
> Any sailor knows this. It can literally be used to tie anything together and HOLD. A good example of this is when one ship is tying a line to connect to another ship's line, for towing, it is two bowlines that are used.
> If you ever see a tug towing a barge and connected in the middle -- it'll be two bowlines. Plus of all knots in the world, this is one knot that will never jam tight on you. No matter how tight it is pulled, it releases easily when you are ready.
> ...


Here is how to tie the bowline. BTW, it is NOT pronounced Bow-Line. It is properly pronounced as "bo-lin"


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

jro1 said:


> figure eight follow through is the strongest, figure eight follow through breaks at 75-80% of ropes full strenth, Bowline is actually slightly weaker @ 70-75%!
> 
> I guess you could call it 100%, Cause I wouldnt want to experience a fall that would exert 100% load on the rope!


I will bow to the knowledge of a pro climber. I was taught that the bowline had 100%, but I've been wrong before. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Retraced figure 8 is what I was taught, and that is tying the initial knot and following it back though.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What if you only have use of one hand?






Like I said I use this one a lot!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well thank you all for this thread! I didn't realize how critically I was lacking here. Thankfully this is one of those skills that I can easily learn and work on solo. Much appreciated!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My go to fishing knot










Square lashing-


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Well thank you all for this thread! I didn't realize how critically I was lacking here. Thankfully this is one of those skills that I can easily learn and work on solo. Much appreciated!


 These are fun to do. Just grab some cordage sit down with your favorite refreshment and tie a few. Then when ya think you have it Time yourself and try to beat your best time. Then when you think your getting good with that try it with your eyes closed :encouragement:


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

If you really want to geek out with knots, I love this book: http://www.amazon.com/Ashley-Book-Knots-Clifford-W/dp/0385040253/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1418217318&sr=8-6&keywords=knot+book It's expensive, but a very cool book. Lots of fun.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

knfmn1 said:


> If you really want to geek out with knots, I love this book: The Ashley Book of Knots: Clifford W. Ashley: 9780385040259: Amazon.com: Books It's expensive, but a very cool book. Lots of fun.


Ahh Books....... Almost a forgotten object from the past. It looks like a good one!
Not having books for the most part anymore these days for the younger generations will bite them in the ass when the juice stops flowing. What!!!!! no internet..... nah it'll never happen right?


----------

